# Lavender essential oil



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I am out and need some more. Where is your favorite place to buy? Who has it for the best price and lowest shipping?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Camdon grey looks good price wise.....I haven't ordered from them yet but Michelle S. has and was happy with it. I plan to try them out soon as well.

Wonder if Tamera has any left over from the presell she did awhile back?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I always compare NDA and WSP. NDA usually has a lower EO price, but WSP has no shipping charges.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Newdirectionsaromatics.com but then I use a lot of their stuff throughout the year so order big, especially for Christmas. I LOVE their aluminum canisters FO comes in. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I was not thrilled with Camden Grey, especially their fruits.

Check pricing at The Perfumery (used to be Essential Oil University) or Lebermuth (although there is $300 min or a $20 penalty).


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Unless there's a coop going on, I use NDA for all my eo's.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Camden Grey for my Lavender 40/42. It is the only eo I buy from them and I like it. My other eos come from The Perfumery and and New Directions.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Tim did you find the lavender EO?
Linda


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I purchased from Camden-Grey. I was familiar with that one as I have used it before. What is the amount of EO do you recommend for a batch of Walmart recipe single batch of soap?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most essential oils I use a 2 to 4 ounces.....orange which I mix it can be as high as 5. There is a huge difference in the quality of lavender, the more you use the more medicinal it smells. Vicki


----------

